# did i get ripped off



## andyPa (Feb 17, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAA:US:11&Item=6045372889 


The car is the first version of the TC4 with the plastic/carbon parts not the one with the carbon fiber


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

link bad!^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## andyPa (Feb 17, 2003)

*6045372889*

6045372889


this is the ebay number i can't get links to show up for some reason thankyou to antone who replies


----------



## andyPa (Feb 17, 2003)

bumpss


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

So how do you think you got ripped off?


----------



## andyPa (Feb 17, 2003)

any problems with the older version just wondering first touring car just wondering


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Nah not really. If you can, get either the BMI chassis or the Factory Team conversion kit. Makes it a whole different car.


----------

